# Teaching English in Tomar



## snymanpin (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi All, I'm new to this site and I'm in need of advice.

We are living in the UK at the min and are going to move near Tomar in central Portugal. I have a disabled son, and need to find Physiotherapy and those kind of services around that area? My son is 7. 

I also teach Enlglish ( TEFL) and so dose my husband, is there a need for that in Tomar and if so would love some tips on where to start.

Any advise for our family would be a great help. We are moving to hopefully give our son and daughter a better life where they don't have to be cooped up with rainy weather!! Also what are the closest beaches to Tomar and what are they like?

Please contact me with your toughts


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't know specifics but you should be OK as far as physio etc in Tomar is concerned but unless you also speak fluent Portuguese, don't hold your breath on finding work of any kind in the central zone because it's VERY hard (read virtually impossible) to find.

Google maps will show you nearest beaches but probably about 45-60 minute away but plenty of river beaches etc much closer.

As to weather, from my limited experience (3 years) we get lovely long, hot, dry summers but the winters are pretty cold & wet by my (South African) standards.

My advice would be to be very cautious about the work/money situation before making any firm commitment.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your priority for your son is to get legally registered as Residence, Social Security and NHS, every hospital (not health centre) will have a physio department and most Camara towns will also have independent physio who work privately and with the NHS.

Also important that you get his disability certified/registered as it provides additional tax allowance to family. 

Beaches your closest kindly beaches are Foz de Arelho, S Martino de Porto, Sao Pedro de Moel and a couple more before F de Foz but all are are a good hours drive, you should check tides but don't disregard the River beaches Praia Fluval which will be more accessible and with the Castelo de Bode you really don't need the coast

You at least have right qualification, work suggest a search for "english" language schools or online possibilities, you'd need probably to be "self employed" not as cheap as UK NI is high in Portugal

If work is a necessity to live then as TM says "My advice would be to be very cautious about the work/money situation before making any firm commitment"


----------

